# Source for inexpensive groceries in Mexico City



## prats22 (Jun 7, 2015)

can anyone advice on cheap grocery stories or mega stores in mexico city? Please don't provide Superma as I feel they are not that cheap. Also I am open to street vegetable markets. I work near Polanco but I am open to other areas as I know Polanco is expensive. 

Thank you so much for any answers


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Much of this knowledge is best gained by real life experience. You could ask your neighbors or co-workers. We don't know where you live, nor what's "cheap" in your terms.

If I were wanting to buy fruits and vegetables, I'd shop at a street stand or a mercado. For canned and dry goods, I'd go to a supermercado. For me, Wal-Mart would be a very good option for the latter. Lacking a nearby Wal-Mart, I'd look for a Bodega Aurerrá (a W-M subsidiary), Soriana, Chedraui, or check a neighborhood SuMesa.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, they said Polanco, Anonimo, so I think we can assume that's where they'll be buying their food. And in no way is Soriana or Sumesa cheap (I've only come upon Sumesa in the expensive neighborhoods). In fact, Soriana recently purchased Commercial Mexicana and CM's prices have gone up and I see some of their products disappearing altogther. Unfortunately, you're living in the wrong area as Polanco isn't the cheapest barrio. But when I travel around this big crazy, zany city (which I've been doing quite a lot of lately), I do compare prices and really, they're all the same. The city is no longer "cheaper" and there aren't any outlet food shops like there might be in the states. The weekly tianguis can be cheaper on fruits and veggies and probably meat too.

So, the only suggestion really is to shop as you would back home: compare prices and buy some things here and some there. Unless you're a supporter of Wallyworld, in which case you could shop there.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

> Well, they said Polanco, Anonimo, so I think we can assume that's where they'll be buying their food. And in no way is Soriana or Sumesa cheap (I've only come upon Sumesa in the expensive neighborhoods).


I guess you can't have it all.


----------

